# Info on Draught Beer



## Wade E (Jul 19, 2009)

http://draughtquality.org/f/DBQM_Full.pdf


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Mar 18, 2013)

broken link


----------



## Wade E (Mar 24, 2013)

Click on the PDF in the top right when you get on the page and download.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.draughtquality.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/DQM_Full_Final.pdf

the new working link, thanks


----------



## alvachristeen (Oct 31, 2013)

Draught beer is served in a keg instead of big bottles. look this https://www.cubancigarsbest.com/index.php/cohiba-esplendidos.html


----------

